# Sears st16 engine replacement



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello I have a Sears Suburban ST16 Tecumseh 16 HP single cyl that seized up. I am having trouble finding another engine like this so I am trying to get advice on a replacement engine. I have looked at several, what are your thoughts on fitment? I am not looking for a high dollar motor.. but something around the same HP.. Even if one of the Chinese motors will work..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I suggest you put in a Briggs Single ,or a Kohler.
They would be the easiest swap,and much easier to get parts for.
The Chinese engines,don't have a good parts availability.
Is it seized at the crank, or the piston ?
if it's seized ,due to rust,try this,first:
Mix 50% Acetone,and 50% ATF,...mix well,and pour some down the spark plug hole,and also the valve box,if it's ohv then let it sit,over night.
Gently rock the flywheel back and forth.Don't force it.
I do this with engines ,a lot,the last being in a 2002 S10,that sat for 2 yrs,with water in the cylinders !
Took a week,but it freed up.
If it's the rod,seized,overfill the crankcase with the mix,and let it sit.
Drain it,after it frees up,and add oil to the proper level.


----------



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been running it regularly lately and have change the oil on a good schedule it sounds when I turn it by hand like metal on metal and is impossible to turn either with the starter or by hand almost feels like a snapped connecting rod or broken wrist pin. I would much rather buy a better motor but I don't know where to find the single cylinder Motors at. is it really that hard of a swap or is it pretty easy to do? it seems as long as it would fit on my saddle it would work


----------



## ruggeri5054 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I sold it for 300, gonna buy a sears 12 today, can i use the fuel pump and carb from a 16 on a 12? New one is only 150 with a plow but needs a fuel pump and carb, which i have from a 16. Will these interchange?


----------

